# Clone Recipes



## UnholyMunk

Hey Guys,

I've been getting into mixing my own juices, and I've found quiet a few clone recipes which I thought I'd share over some time as I try them out. These are recipes people have posted online that *TRY* to recreate the original flavour in question. This is by no means an exact copy of the recipe, it's just peoples interpretation of the recipe. That being said, the clones are popular and from all accounts are apparently quiet accurate. 

So while I was searching for the ultimate vanilla custard recipe I came across this whole "clone recipe" idea, and I found that the Grants clone is one of the easiest around, so here it is...


7.5% to 15% Cap Vanilla Custard
2% TFA Dulche de leche
1-2 Drops Ethyl Maltol per 10ml
There are some other variations where Capella Simply Vanilla or even a Nougat flavouring of some kind is added to the mix. Everyone has their own take on it.

Now this bad boy of mine is busy steeping. but it smells delicious already. I will give my thoughts when I've tried it 

Have any of you tried clone recipes? What are your favourites?

My resource for this particular clone recipe:

http://www.kritikalmass.net/proddetail.asp?prod=Grants-Vanilla-Custard-Clone

(p.s. That website is a good starting point for clone recipes)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ya I've seen this one.

I would love to hear what someone that's had GVC says about accuracy. I don't know hey... 3 ingredients? And this is supposed to be one of the highest rated custards. I would think there's a little more to it.

Thanks though, I will give this a go.


----------



## shaunnadan

GVC is actually a really easy clone to make  one of the best recipes to start your DIY journey into cloning.

this 3 ingredient recipe is okish, but the absolute best thing is YOUR SENSE OF TASTE

start with the recipe and then tweak it according to your taste. some extra or less CAP vanilla custard can really change the taste of your juice, another thing to remember is that the best steeping method is time. custard needs time to steep and become a bottle of creamy goodness.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## UnholyMunk

shaunnadan said:


> GVC is actually a really easy clone to make  one of the best recipes to start your DIY journey into cloning.
> 
> this 3 ingredient recipe is okish, but the absolute best thing is YOUR SENSE OF TASTE
> 
> start with the recipe and then tweak it according to your taste. some extra or less CAP vanilla custard can really change the taste of your juice, another thing to remember is that the best steeping method is time. custard needs time to steep and become a bottle of creamy goodness.



I agree. I know exactly what you're trying to say, everyone is different and everyone will have a slightly different take on what the ingredients should be. I want this thread to be a place where we can put up our favourite clone recipes and then discuss/debate them until the end of time  I think if people are coming here to learn how to make your own liquids, and how long to steep certain juices, this is the WRONG place to start. 

That being said, it seems like you've tried to make a GVC clone of your own? What was your recipe? What were your thoughts?


----------



## WHITELABEL

This recipe tastes best to me all the way up at 15% custard. If you haven't tried it you should. It's definitely a winner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL

Here's another tasty one: 

Snake Oil Clone:
(All TFA)

Pear 8%
Bavarian Cream 3%
Coconut Extra 1.5%

Optional
Citric Acid 1 drop per 2ml

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

My own custard is not too far from this actually.

Except I didn't have Dulce, so I used Bavarian cream.

Friends tell me it's nice, but I haven't been thrilled with it. Happy, but I've tried to tweak it twice, and it hasn't improved.

I hope the Dulce turns out to be the difference maker


----------



## shaunnadan

for your GVC juice : are you using CAP or TFA vanilla custard. that makes a big difference as well.


----------



## rogue zombie

shaunnadan said:


> for your GVC juice : are you using CAP or TFA vanilla custard. that makes a big difference as well.



I was using eCiggies, but got some CAP now. I'm just waiting for nic to make a batch.


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh no wait, its TFA that I have now


----------



## shaunnadan

so TFA vanilla custard, 12%.

then take the bottle, put it on your car boot, park in the sun and check again after a week. on day 2 it will change colour and after 2 weeks your juice is golden.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UnholyMunk

shaunnadan said:


> so TFA vanilla custard, 12%.
> 
> then take the bottle, put it on your car boot, park in the sun and check again after a week. on day 2 it will change colour and after 2 weeks your juice is golden.


I have read of guys of guys strapping juice to the inside of their engine bays (near the air intake) , or even the inside of the rim of their wheel for a week to let it steep, but the boot idea actually sounds like a good one! Thanks for this one dude


----------



## shaunnadan

time beats all. i have a few techniques to agitate a freshly mixed juice but thats only for tasting it immediately.

considering you going to be vaping it... i dont think car fumes or pothole gunk what you want anywhere near your juices, no matter how tight its sealed.


----------



## rogue zombie

Here's my easy, but enjoyable, Strawnilla

CAP Sweet Strawberry - 7%
TFA French Vanilla - 6%
Cap Sweet Cream - 2%
TFA Ethyl Maltol - 0,5%

Optional - 0,5% Smooth

Easy going joose

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip

can anyone in Cape Town make me some of this Grants Clone would love to buy some?


----------



## shaunnadan

i can make you some and bring it to CT this weekend when im there

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Philip

shaunnadan said:


> i can make you some and bring it to CT this weekend when im there


That would be Epic and Insanely awesome


----------



## UnholyMunk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Here's my easy, but enjoyable, Strawnilla
> 
> CAP Sweet Strawberry - 7%
> TFA French Vanilla - 6%
> Cap Sweet Cream - 2%
> TFA Ethyl Maltol - 0,5%
> 
> Optional - 0,5% Smooth
> 
> Easy going joose


Oh Yeah! That sounds delicious. I will try that one out when I get some Cap sweet cream.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Humbolt

I am really eager to give this DIY thing a shot. Just hoping @Derick & @Melinda get stock of their starter kits by payday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick

Humbolt said:


> I am really eager to give this DIY thing a shot. Just hoping @Derick & @Melinda get stock of their starter kits by payday.


I don't think you have to worry

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt

Derick said:


> I don't think you have to worry


Fantastic. I get paid next week Friday, though. But month end is Ok.


----------



## Derick

Humbolt said:


> Fantastic. I get paid next week Friday, though. But month end is Ok.


Don't really want to discuss our stuff here, not our forum, but we will post in our forum when it arrives


----------



## Humbolt

Derick said:


> Don't really want to discuss our stuff here, not our forum, but we will post in our forum when it arrives


Oops, apologies. Will wait patiently. Thank you.


----------



## Derick

Humbolt said:


> Oops, apologies. Will wait patiently. Thank you.


No need to apologize, you tagged me, so I thought it deserved some sort of response


----------



## Derick

Actually I think I'll make a post in our forum now just to give everyone an idea

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Philip said:


> That would be Epic and Insanely awesome




Some epic and insanely awesome grants vanilla custard mixed and getting packed into my luggage ! 

Pic of reo mini for size

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

So just incase you were wondering what car boot steeping does... Here is a pic of the bottle I mixed this morning

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Waheed

shaunnadan said:


> So just incase you were wondering what car boot steeping does... Here is a pic of the bottle I mixed this morning
> 
> View attachment 22866


Wow! It seems to really speed things up hey


----------



## shaunnadan

I've only left juices there for a day or so but most of the time it lands up rolling under the spare tyre well and I find it a week later at the car wash !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey

if i had to find a juice whenever i wash my car it would be steeped for 3 mnths

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## shaunnadan

i do car wash on sundays, take the lotus for a spin and get it washed. prob the only road that car is getting to see until i finish that paperwork

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

Looks very interresing that GVC clone juice. is it the recipe at the beginning of the post @shaunnadan?


----------



## shaunnadan

Matt said:


> Looks very interresing that GVC clone juice. is it the recipe at the beginning of the post @shaunnadan?




Not exactly that recipe. That recipe is good but you find it lacking something and can't quite figure what is missing . I make my gvc slightly different, I started out with this recipe and after about the 5th version of tweaking I found one that I can Vape all day long ! After 2 weeks of steeping its on par with the original gvc 

Custards are a great diy starting point. It's complex in itself and adding something as simple as 1% of cream can really change it. 

The best thing is to find a juice that you like, if your clones aren't spot on then tweak it to what you like , experiment and find new ways to reinvent juices. 

Think of the recipes as guidelines more than fixed amounts to follow .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Matt

shaunnadan said:


> Not exactly that recipe. That recipe is good but you find it lacking something and can't quite figure what is missing . I make my gvc slightly different, I started out with this recipe and after about the 5th version of tweaking I found one that I can Vape all day long ! After 2 weeks of steeping its on par with the original gvc
> 
> Custards are a great diy starting point. It's complex in itself and adding something as simple as 1% of cream can really change it.
> 
> The best thing is to find a juice that you like, if your clones aren't spot on then tweak it to what you like , experiment and find new ways to reinvent juices.
> 
> Think of the recipes as guidelines more than fixed amounts to follow .



I tried it before and i found out. That i dont have the patience to tweak juices if i can work with a recipe its worth to try.


----------



## whatalotigot

Philip said:


> can anyone in Cape Town make me some of this Grants Clone would love to buy some?



I can make you a custard clone if you need. I stay in Cape Town aswell. Drop me a PM


----------



## rogue zombie

Uhh excuse my ignorance, but where do I get Citric Acid?

I thought it would be a baking product, closest I saw at a local Spar was a Citro Soda...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

I


r0gue z0mbie said:


> Uhh excuse my ignorance, but where do I get Citric Acid?
> 
> I thought it would be a baking product, closest I saw at a local Spar was a Citro Soda...


 was going to ask the same thing, but thought I'd be sounding stupid 

Maybe Apple Cider Vinegar would work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> I
> 
> was going to ask the same thing, but thought I'd be sounding stupid
> 
> Maybe Apple Cider Vinegar would work?



oooh okay, I'll give that a go


----------



## TylerD

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Uhh excuse my ignorance, but where do I get Citric Acid?
> 
> I thought it would be a baking product, closest I saw at a local Spar was a Citro Soda...


C6H8O7

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Thanks.... smartass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waheed

Assuming you could try the pharmacy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waltervh

You will get at Pick&Pay

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## UnholyMunk

Waltervh said:


> View attachment 22927
> You will get at Pick&Pay


How do you dilute it down, if you don't mind me asking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waltervh

1part CA to 9 parts PG for a 10% mix, and a lot of shaking. Put under hot water tap to heat it up a bid, but not boiling water.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## stevie g

anyone have any thoughts of citric acid vs malic acid?. I have malic acid.


----------



## WHITELABEL

I think TFA sour is malic acid if I'm not mistaken. I havent used it much, but I think the malic is supposed to make fruit flavours pop, I find the CA similar but gives the juice a nice tang to it.


----------



## WHITELABEL

Interesting reddit thread on the differed effects of the different acids:
https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice...t_4_citric_versus_malic_acid/?sort=confidence

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Gambit said:


> Here's another tasty one:
> 
> Snake Oil Clone:
> (All TFA)
> 
> Pear 8%
> Bavarian Cream 3%
> Coconut Extra 1.5%
> 
> Optional
> Citric Acid 1 drop per 2ml



I've mixed this one up 
Do you know more or less steeping time? Or should I give it the 2 weeks?


----------



## WHITELABEL

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've mixed this one up
> Do you know more or less steeping time? Or should I give it the 2 weeks?


Needs at least a week, will be better after two.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Gambit said:


> Needs at least a week, will be better after two.



Great, thank you.

I'll be patient then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

Gambit said:


> Interesting reddit thread on the differed effects of the different acids:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice...t_4_citric_versus_malic_acid/?sort=confidence


 Great find mate, just bought maliac(sour) yesterday with apple...and already mixed a 2% and 5%, this helps a great deal, thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I made this, mainly because it's easy, and its very nice indeed.

Its apperently some *'Tiger Blood Clone'*, not sure of anything more than that:

Coconut Extra (TFA) 1.5 %
Ripe Strawberry (TFA)12 %
Watermelon (TPA) 6 %

I used Capella Sweet Strawberry and the TFA coconut from Skyblue. I dont know if Coconut Extra is stronger, but I will be upping the coconut on my next mix to see what it does.

Nice fruit juice

EDIT: I read now Coconut Extra is stronger, so you def might want to up the coconut if you have the normal one.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh and @Gambit 's Snake Oil is freekin awesome!

Thanks again man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Thanks for the recipe @r0gue z0mbie 

I have a "Jimmy Creme Brule" clone that I made myself that I think is pretty close to the original.

VM Banana 8%
VM Caramel 4%
VM Custard 4%

*VM = Vapour Mountain

I've been vaping on it for a little while now and tbh I am chuffed with myself on this clone. Enjoy everyone!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Thank you.

I haven't tried VM concentrates yet because I dont know what brand they were originally. I therefore like TFA because there's loads of recipes on Reddit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I haven't tried VM concentrates yet because I dont know what brand they were originally. I therefore like TFA because there's loads of recipes on Reddit.



Yeah... I also don't like that it's their own "in-house" brand, but I guess I must just make due with what I have  I really enjoy the VM Strawberry and Banana (which is the EXACT same banana used in Jimmy creme brule, I swear) flavours. The custard and cream are a bit weird tasting at higher percentages, but anything less than 6% is good in a mix. In general it seems the VM fruit flavours are good, but everything else is a bit hit and miss...

I am however surprised at how good this clone came out with an all local brand mix. I was just going after a banoffee type flavour and ended up stumbling across, what I think, is a pretty good clone recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> Yeah... I also don't like that it's their own "in-house" brand, but I guess I must just make due with what I have  I really enjoy the VM Strawberry and Banana (which is the EXACT same banana used in Jimmy creme brule, I swear) flavours. The custard and cream are a bit weird tasting at higher percentages, but anything less than 6% is good in a mix. In general it seems the VM fruit flavours are good, but everything else is a bit hit and miss...
> 
> I am however surprised at how good this clone came out with an all local brand mix. I was just going after a banoffee type flavour and ended up stumbling across, what I think, is a pretty good clone recipe.



Anything "Creme Brule'ish" sounds awesome. I will definitely need to try this.

I wasted so much flavourants last month with my own creations, that for now I'm sticking to recipes. At least until I get a feel for the strengths of the various flavours etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Anything "Creme Brule'ish" sounds awesome. I will definitely need to try this.
> 
> I wasted so much flavourants last most with my own creations, that for now I'm sticking to recipes. At least until I get a feel for the strengths of the various flavours etc.



Yeah... it's a b*tch! @Neil and myself have found that each brand of flavouring has their own particular strength range... like VM is around 15% on it's own, but around 6% in a mix.... Then TFA is around 20% on it's own, and around 10% in a mix... but then when you mix brands, then things just get even more messed up.... It can be daunting, but once you get the hang of it, it's not too bad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt

Did someone tried the "claim your throne" recipe already?


----------



## Silver

I am looking for a 5P Bowdens Mate clone and a Witchers Brew Blackbird clone
If anyone has made one of these clones and it tastes similar to the authentic juice, please let me know!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

Another to try mates is Cuttwoods' Unicorn Milk, extreme flavour and very dense even on weaker atomisers, if anyone finds a clone, give us a shout.


----------



## stevie g

also a space jam clone


----------



## johan

I'm not an e-juice mixologist at all, but I love 5P Queenside and got this recipe long ago off the ECF site - don't know if the flavors are available locally:

50% VGG (Nic to your choice)

Blood Orange: 10% or 1 ml or 20 Drops
vanilla custard: 4.93% or 0.493 ml or 17 Drops
a creme orange: 4.06% or 0.406 ml or 14 Drops
key lime: 2% or 0.2 ml or 4 Drops

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> I am looking for a 5P Bowdens Mate clone and a Witchers Brew Blackbird clone
> If anyone has made one of these clones and it tastes similar to the authentic juice, please let me know!



Oooh I suspect Blackbird would be damn near impossible to clone, considering its 3 tobaccos and all. NET if Im not mistaken. So you would need to immitate the tobaccos.

I will at some stage give a Cognac infused tobacco a go. I'm planning to use non-net dark and virginia tobacco's and add cognac to it. But this will only be when I really know what I'm doing.



johan said:


> I'm not an e-juice mixologist at all, but I love 5P Queenside and got this recipe long ago off the ECF site - don't know if the flavors are available locally:
> 
> 50% VGG (Nic to your choice)
> 
> Blood Orange: 10% or 1 ml or 20 Drops
> vanilla custard: 4.93% or 0.493 ml or 17 Drops
> a creme orange: 4.06% or 0.406 ml or 14 Drops
> key lime: 2% or 0.2 ml or 4 Drops



Dammit, I need Blood Orange and Key Lime.

I've tried a basic so called Queenside clone of Cream Orange 8% and French Vanilla 8%... nowhere near Queenside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Silver said:


> I am looking for a 5P Bowdens Mate clone and a Witchers Brew Blackbird clone
> If anyone has made one of these clones and it tastes similar to the authentic juice, please let me know!



@Silver , hope this helps 

Blackbird Clone
By: Lockette

Start with PG/VG/Nic base of your choice.


3% Blueberry
3% Blackberry
3% Raspberry
3% Strawberry
3% Licorice


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> @Silver , hope this helps
> 
> Blackbird Clone
> By: Lockette
> 
> Start with PG/VG/Nic base of your choice.
> 
> 
> 3% Blueberry
> 3% Blackberry
> 3% Raspberry
> 3% Strawberry
> 3% Licorice



What Blackbird is this?

The one @Silver is talking about is Witchers Brew Blackbird, a Cognac infused tobacco.

Thanks though, yours sounds good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

just saw the name while browsing recipes and remembered it from somewhere.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

lol thanks @Viper_SA. Indeed blackbird is a tobacco not a fruity one. But thanks for the thought


----------



## audiophile011

Just a note to you guys on the hunt for acidic flavouring - my gran used to make this sherbet for us, and she used to use citric acid and tartaric acid(made from grapes, iirc). May be useful, as I remember the powder being alot finer than that of citric acid, and easier to dissolve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

audiophile011 said:


> Just a note to you guys on the hunt for acidic flavouring - my gran used to make this sherbet for us, and she used to use citric acid and tartaric acid(made from grapes, iirc). May be useful, as I remember the powder being alot finer than that of citric acid, and easier to dissolve



Here are some notes on the various acidic additives and their impacts on flavour


----------



## VapeSnow

Looper by ANML Clone


TFA Fruit Circles 7%
FA Fresh Cream 3%
TFA Berry Crunch 2.5%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
TFA Marshmallow 2%
TFA Sweet Cream 1.5%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Nice new avatar @VapeSnow !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Silver said:


> Nice new avatar @VapeSnow !
> 
> View attachment 24506


Thx @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Accidentally stumbled onto this while playing with tobacco mixes, but I think it tastes pretty close to the Voodoo Juice - Devil's Breath I reviewed some time back.


----------



## RezaD

For some reason I cannot stand the taste of DK tobacco or tobacco absolute. I much prefer the FA tobacco flavours.


----------



## UnholyMunk

RezaD said:


> For some reason I cannot stand the taste of DK tobacco or tobacco absolute. I much prefer the FA tobacco flavours.



I made myself a bottle of DK Tobacco. I put 2 drops ACV in a 10ml batch and cold steeped if for 4 weeks after initially steeping it in a warm water bath for a few hours... it's the worst thing I've ever tasted! I get the tobacco and nutty notes, but there is this overbearing taste of ginger and lemongrass that just kills it for me. I dunno what it is, but I din't even make a full tank before changing it out with something else...

I won't even consider recipes with this flavour in it in the future.... It's just too terrible imo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

This sounds awesome, and all flavourants are available locally:

*Dragon Blood*

*All TFA*

Dragon Fruit - 10%
Ripe Strawberry - 4% (so you might need to tweak this depending on what Strawberry you have)
Vanilla Swirl - 3%
Bavarian Cream - 2%
Sweet Cream - 2%
Ethyl Maltol - 1%

I most definitely will be trying this one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> This sounds awesome, and all flavourants are available locally:
> 
> *Dragon Blood*
> 
> *All TFA*
> 
> Dragon Fruit - 10%
> Ripe Strawberry - 4% (so you might need to tweak this depending on what Strawberry you have)
> Vanilla Swirl - 3%
> Bavarian Cream - 2%
> Sweet Cream - 2%
> Ethyl Maltol - 1%
> 
> I most definitely will be trying this one!



That does sound very nice! Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> This sounds awesome, and all flavourants are available locally:
> 
> *Dragon Blood*
> 
> *All TFA*
> 
> Dragon Fruit - 10%
> Ripe Strawberry - 4% (so you might need to tweak this depending on what Strawberry you have)
> Vanilla Swirl - 3%
> Bavarian Cream - 2%
> Sweet Cream - 2%
> Ethyl Maltol - 1%
> 
> I most definitely will be trying this one!



Thanks for this one @r0gue z0mbie, it looks delicious! My little book of clone recipes is ever growing 

On another note, I seriously need to get my hands on some Bavarian Cream! I see it popping up in so many clone recipes all the time... it's really beginning to annoy me that I don't have the flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> Thanks for this one @r0gue z0mbie, it looks delicious! My little book of clone recipes is ever growing
> 
> On another note, I seriously need to get my hands on some Bavarian Cream! I see it popping up in so many clone recipes all the time... it's really beginning to annoy me that I don't have the flavour!



Oh ye, I've also noticed Bavarian cream goes in so much recipes. It's a must.


----------



## Waltervh

I love Bavarian cream. I use it in 80% of my mixes


----------



## Waltervh

r0gue z0mbie said:


> This sounds awesome, and all flavourants are available locally:
> 
> *Dragon Blood*
> 
> *All TFA*
> 
> Dragon Fruit - 10%
> Ripe Strawberry - 4% (so you might need to tweak this depending on what Strawberry you have)
> Vanilla Swirl - 3%
> Bavarian Cream - 2%
> Sweet Cream - 2%
> Ethyl Maltol - 1%
> 
> I most definitely will be trying this one!


Sounds very nice. Going to mix it now. 10ml or 30ml mmmmm??


----------



## UnholyMunk

Waltervh said:


> Sounds very nice. Going to mix it now. 10ml or 30ml mmmmm??


I always suggest a small batch first... That way if you don't like it, it's not an expensive mistake


----------



## rogue zombie

Here's another one that sounds good, and I've read on Reddit that it is in fact delicious....

*ANDES MINTS*

TFA 
Peppermint 9%
Double Chocolate (dark) 3%
sweetener 1% (Im going to just use Ethyl Maltol
koolada 5%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jprossouw

UnholyMunk said:


> Thanks for the recipe @r0gue z0mbie
> 
> I have a "Jimmy Creme Brule" clone that I made myself that I think is pretty close to the original.
> 
> VM Banana 8%
> VM Caramel 4%
> VM Custard 4%
> 
> *VM = Vapour Mountain
> 
> I've been vaping on it for a little while now and tbh I am chuffed with myself on this clone. Enjoy everyone!


Hi, I want to try this recipe, just want to find out from if it is sweet? And how long should you steep it


----------



## free3dom

jprossouw said:


> Hi, I want to try this recipe, just want to find out from if it is sweet? And how long should you steep it



I haven't made this, but from the ingredients I can guarantee you it will be quite sweet. Steeping would be on the longer side as custards generally take their sweet time to settle - I'd say a week minimum, but more like three-four for it to reach full potential

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UnholyMunk

jprossouw said:


> Hi, I want to try this recipe, just want to find out from if it is sweet? And how long should you steep it



It's quiet sweet, but not overly sweet. 

Steeping should be at least 2 weeks, preferably more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jprossouw

UnholyMunk said:


> It's quiet sweet, but not overly sweet.
> 
> Steeping should be at least 2 weeks, preferably more.


Thanks for the reply, def gona give it a go


----------



## UnholyMunk

jprossouw said:


> Thanks for the reply, def gona give it a go


Awesome!

It still needs a bit of adjusting and tinkering, so please let me know what you think!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jprossouw

@UnholyMunk do think a cream of some sort will work in that mix?


----------



## UnholyMunk

jprossouw said:


> @UnholyMunk do think a cream of some sort will work in that mix?



Oh yeah, it sure will. I don't have any "Sweet Cream" flavours, just the VM Cream and have tried it with it in, but the VM Custard and VM Cream are very similar imo, so it ended up being more custardy than anything else. 

I'd also try add some "Brown Sugar" or "Butterscotch" to help the Caramel shine through a little. Maybe just a few drops or a percentage or 2... 

On a note with the steeping, I just tried a batch I made for a friend 4 weeks ago (he's way more patient than me) and it's even better at 4 weeks than 2! I'd say a minimum steep time is 3 weeks, as with a 4 weeks steep, all the flavours are well balanced and nothing is competing with each other for dominance. The VM Banana can be a bit unruly in it's youth, but it mellows out with age it seems


----------



## jprossouw

Haha ok cool thanks man, I orderd from vm, and some ready made juice, so that ive got something to vape while the diy is steeping. Knowing myself I wont be able to leave it for 2 weeks hahaha im also quite impatient and cant wait to try new things


----------



## rogue zombie

@jprossouw just watch if you use TFA Sweet Cream, it creates a very buttery effect if you use too much. I usually only use 2-3%.

However I have seen recipes use more. Just be cautious.


----------



## Ashley A

Hi guys,

I've tried my hand at GVC and after steeping for nearly a month, it has come out pretty good. It is a bit too "*egg*y" for me though.

Which of the 2 flavours has the "eggy" taste?

7.5% to 15% Cap Vanilla Custard
2% TFA Dulche de leche
I want to know so I can use less of that or more of the other the next time around.


----------



## WHITELABEL

Pretty sure it's the custard. I normally do 8 to 10%

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A

Thanks @Gambit . I went up to 14% because I went high VG. Will reduce it next time.


----------



## WHITELABEL

Ashley A said:


> Thanks @Gambit . I went up to 14% because I went high VG. Will reduce it next time.


Yeah that should sort it, I think you tasting the butyric acid, capella's vanilla custard uses it for the butteryness (is that a word? sure why not) in place of acetoin and acetyl Proprionyl. That recipe is nice, but I prefer this one:

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/13333/Nilla+Custard

I normally drop the custard to 8, and up the rest a percent or two. If you don't come right with the Grants clone give this one a bash.


----------



## Ashley A

Hmmm, ok. I used all TFA. Didn't see I copy/pasted Cap.

All my friends seem to love it though. Even the non-vapers love the smell. I think it does come down to personal taste. I think I'm probably along your lines so I'll explore the other recipe next time. For now, I just dashed the remaining bit with some VG. Will see how that goes.


----------



## Ashley A

Jakey said:


> if i had to find a juice whenever i wash my car it would be steeped for 3 mnths


Then you can call it a "Reserve", better yet "Boot Reserve" and sell it for a high price


----------



## rogue zombie

Here's a tweaked version of the *Sucker Punch *clone, and imo much better. It's just lovely....

All TFA

Dragonfruit 10%
Bavarian Cream 2%
Marshmallow 1%
Strawberry Ripe 2%
Sweet Cream 1%
Vanilla Swirl 4%

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Anything I can sub the sweet vream and bavarian cream with? Whipped cream? Vanilla swirl? Vanilla bean ice cream?


----------



## Kiff Rooibos

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Here's a tweaked version of the *Sucker Punch *clone, and imo much better. It's just lovely....
> 
> All TFA
> 
> Dragonfruit 10%
> Bavarian Cream 2%
> Marshmallow 1%
> Strawberry Ripe 2%
> Sweet Cream 1%
> Vanilla Swirl 4%


Nice one. Gonna mix this one up in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Viper_SA said:


> Anything I can sub the sweet vream and bavarian cream with? Whipped cream? Vanilla swirl? Vanilla bean ice cream?



out of those 3 the whipped cream is probably the closest

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> out of those 3 the whipped cream is probably the closest


Ya I agree. VB Ice Cream will change it too much, I reckon.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks, gonna try it with whipped cream for Bavarian a d 0.5% marshmallow for the 1% sweet cream


----------



## Nailedit77

Found this wicked site for clone recipes, it's in French so you just need to translate the site

http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/les-clones/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

SOOOOOOOO many good clone recipes on this site, it's crazy


----------



## Andre

Sickboy77 said:


> Found this wicked site for clone recipes, it's in French so you just need to translate the site
> 
> http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/les-clones/


I see our own World Wonders Colosseum has a clone recipe on there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks for sharing @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

rogue zombie said:


> Here's a tweaked version of the *Sucker Punch *clone, and imo much better. It's just lovely....
> 
> All TFA
> 
> Dragonfruit 10%
> Bavarian Cream 2%
> Marshmallow 1%
> Strawberry Ripe 2%
> Sweet Cream 1%
> Vanilla Swirl 4%


Big suckerpunch fan cannot wait to try this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Not sure if anyone has shared this as yet, Cloned EJuice: The DIY EJuice Bible

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Schnappie said:


> Big suckerpunch fan cannot wait to try this one



Its awesome.

I recently had a taste of a R300 Dragonfruit juice from Boosted... I ended up whipping out a bottle of this particular Sucker Punch clone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Craig0

Sickboy77 said:


> Not sure if anyone has shared this as yet, Cloned EJuice: The DIY EJuice Bible


Thanks @Sickboy. Will be getting me diy gear at the end of the month. This bible will surely come in handy.

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Les Clones is cool - most of those recipes are waaay off the mark but some of them are pretty good in their own right


----------



## Christos

Anybody care to share an amazing cereal clone or tel me which one they have tried and liked?


----------



## rogue zombie

Christos said:


> Anybody care to share a decent cereal vape or direct me to a clone that they have tried and loved?


I like :

FW Fruit Circles 4%
TFA Berry Crunch 3%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
FA Marshmallow 1.5%
FA Fresh Cream 1.5%
FA Meringue 1%



Christos said:


> Anybody care to share an amazing cereal clone or tel me which one they have tried and liked?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wide13

rogue zombie said:


> Uhh excuse my ignorance, but where do I get Citric Acid?
> 
> I thought it would be a baking product, closest I saw at a local Spar was a Citro Soda...


Not sure if they will ship to your location buy this site can assist if they do...

http://www.bulkapothecary.com/raw-ingredients/other-ingredients-and-chemicals/citric-acid/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Wide13 said:


> Not sure if they will ship to your location buy this site can assist if they do...
> 
> http://www.bulkapothecary.com/raw-ingredients/other-ingredients-and-chemicals/citric-acid/



I bought my Citric Acid at Pick n Pay.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Is it safe to add these ingredients I've seen some use vinegar and lemon juice etc is it safe to Vape these 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

rogue zombie said:


> Its awesome.
> 
> I recently had a taste of a R300 Dragonfruit juice from Boosted... I ended up whipping out a bottle of this particular Sucker Punch clone


Recipe 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

rogue zombie said:


> Here's another one that sounds good, and I've read on Reddit that it is in fact delicious....
> 
> *ANDES MINTS*
> 
> TFA
> Peppermint 9%
> Double Chocolate (dark) 3%
> sweetener 1% (Im going to just use Ethyl Maltol
> koolada 5%




Good morning,

Has anyone ever tried this one?


----------



## stevie g

SAVaper said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Has anyone ever tried this one?


5% koolada with 9% peppermint sounds unpalatable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Sprint said:


> 5% koolada with 9% peppermint sounds unpalatable.



2% koolada can ruin a juice. 5 %? that cant be right


----------



## SAVaper

Sprint said:


> 5% koolada with 9% peppermint sounds unpalatable.





Kalashnikov said:


> 2% koolada can ruin a juice. 5 %? that cant be right



I didn't look at the details but I think you are right. Just doesn't sound lekker.


----------



## stevie g

@SAVaper also steer clear of dark chocolates rather stick to clear, the dark is a wick destroyer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

SAVaper said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Has anyone ever tried this one?



Lol I actually did in the beggining of my DIY journey. Totally unvapable on current set-ups (anything near subohm)

Now, I don't use Peppermint or Koolada above 1%

I also get a very confectionery chocolate taste from TFA Choc. I would look at another chocolate, maybe a mixture of FA Chocolate and FA Cocoa.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Po


Sickboy77 said:


> Not sure if anyone has shared this as yet, Cloned EJuice: The DIY EJuice Bible


Post link or attachments again of the clone bible please please


----------



## Nailedit77

MoneymanVape said:


> Po
> 
> Post link or attachments again of the clone bible please please


Mmm, need to find it again. As soon as I do ill share link again


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> Lol I actually did in the beggining of my DIY journey. Totally unvapable on current set-ups (anything near subohm)
> 
> Now, I don't use Peppermint or Koolada above 1%
> 
> I also get a very confectionery chocolate taste from TFA Choc. I would look at another chocolate, maybe a mixture of FA Chocolate and FA Cocoa.



Sheesh yeah Koolada taught me some llessons called WHY and JUST DONT. Lmfao
...

I have learned to be cautious with new concentrates after that. Wow.


Sprint said:


> @SAVaper also steer clear of dark chocolates rather stick to clear, the dark is a wick destroyer.


So many great juices wreck wicks. NET is notorious for it too. Wont let it stop me I wick often enough. But yeah many of my favorite juices just WRECK wick. Torus is the worst. Can make a wick go rock hard in a day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lord Vetinari said:


> Sheesh yeah Koolada taught me some llessons called WHY and JUST DONT. Lmfao
> ...
> 
> I have learned to be cautious with new concentrates after that. Wow.
> 
> So many great juices wreck wicks. NET is notorious for it too. Wont let it stop me I wick often enough. But yeah many of my favorite juices just WRECK wick. Torus is the worst. Can make a wick go rock hard in a day.



A gentle sniff of the concentrate should be able to tell you if its a potent concentrate or not... But I cant always tell.


----------



## theyettie

rogue zombie said:


> I like :
> 
> FW Fruit Circles 4%
> TFA Berry Crunch 3%
> TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
> FA Marshmallow 1.5%
> FA Fresh Cream 1.5%
> FA Meringue 1%



A recipe I enjoy a lot (below) is similar to the one you mention, so I reckon it could be good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

theyettie said:


> A recipe I enjoy a lot (below) is similar to the one you mention, so I reckon it could be good.
> 
> View attachment 56006



Hmm, the inclusion of Cheesecake is interesting.

I got sick of cereal vapes, but thank you, I may just whip this one up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie

Sprint said:


> 5% koolada with 9% peppermint sounds unpalatable.



If I jack koolada anything higher than 2% (doing direct lung hits) I cough like crazy. So 5% is insane IMO. I also don't like menthol/peppermint type juices. So this juice looks crappy to me...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> A gentle sniff of the concentrate should be able to tell you if its a potent concentrate or not... But I cant always tell.


I got into tasting drops of concentrate myself. It is also how I test juice to buy as opposed to wrecking my cotton with drip after drip. Took me a while to get a handle on it but it works just great now. Probably not healthy but eh what IS these days lol


----------



## Lord Vetinari

theyettie said:


> If I jack koolada anything higher than 2% (doing direct lung hits) I cough like crazy. So 5% is insane IMO. I also don't like menthol/peppermint type juices. So this juice looks crappy to me...


I got put off menthol by myself thanks loooool... yup... man I have some terrible juices around... i never chucked any away so seriously I have MANY bad juices made by yours truly.


----------



## theyettie

Lord Vetinari said:


> I got put off menthol by myself thanks loooool... yup... man I have some terrible juices around... i never chucked any away so seriously I have MANY bad juices made by yours truly.



Take them to VapeCon and let unsuspecting victims taste them...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sneakydino

I bought some VM Menthol concentrate. How is it different from Koolada ?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

theyettie said:


> Take them to VapeCon and let unsuspecting victims taste them...


It will be between the Cinnamon and Mint monstrosity and the first Chai Tea experiment. The first one says it all by itself. The Chai is a total clove explosion. It actually burns. Not as bad as the hot cinnamon with 5 percent menthol. But it burns lol...


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I made a spiced cookie vibe so spicy that when I vaped it my ancestors all grew extra chest hair.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## theyettie

sneakydino said:


> I bought some VM Menthol concentrate. How is it different from Koolada ?



Koolada brings no taste to the party in my opinion. Just the "cool" sensation when you vape. It's very refreshing if you use it moderately.


----------



## Greyz

theyettie said:


> Koolada brings no taste to the party in my opinion. Just the "cool" sensation when you vape. It's very refreshing if you use it moderately.



Koolada is the type of concentrate where just 2 extra drops can kill a 30ml bottle. I've got 2 left thumbs and many times I wish to add 3 drops it tends to end up like this: drops 1, 2, 3456 dammit!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sneakydino

theyettie said:


> Koolada brings no taste to the party in my opinion. Just the "cool" sensation when you vape. It's very refreshing if you use it moderately.



I should probably get Koolada then. Menthol makes everything taste like Halls.


----------



## theyettie

sneakydino said:


> I should probably get Koolada then. Menthol makes everything taste like Halls.



Bahaha!!! And no normal human enjoys the taste of halls!!! Koolada really doesn't screw with the taste you're going for. Don't know if you like the fruity stuff, but aqua berry is amazing!! It's blueberry, strawberry ripe and watermelon, with a dash of Koolada. It's brilliant!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

theyettie said:


> Bahaha!!! And no normal human enjoys the taste of halls!!! Koolada really doesn't screw with the taste you're going for. Don't know if you like the fruity stuff, but aqua berry is amazing!! It's blueberry, strawberry ripe and watermelon, with a dash of Koolada. It's brilliant!!


Ooooh that does sound killer.


----------



## Greyz

theyettie said:


> Bahaha!!! And no normal human enjoys the taste of halls!!! Koolada really doesn't screw with the taste you're going for. Don't know if you like the fruity stuff, but aqua berry is amazing!! It's blueberry, strawberry ripe and watermelon, with a dash of Koolada. It's brilliant!!


That does sound nice, do have the percentages by any chance?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Greyz said:


> That does sound nice, do have the percentages by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Many of them, but seems to be more or less the same basics: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=aqua+berry


----------



## Greyz

Andre said:


> Many of them, but seems to be more or less the same basics: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=aqua+berry


Thanks Andre - I will check the link out and give it a whirl.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Greyz said:


> Koolada is the type of concentrate where just 2 extra drops can kill a 30ml bottle. I've got 2 left thumbs and many times I wish to add 3 drops it tends to end up like this: drops 1, 2, 3456 dammit!



What helps is to make a dilution of koolada or any strong concentrate and use that at a higher % - then if you are a bit heavy handed it's not so drastic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

method1 said:


> What helps is to make a dilution of koolada or any strong concentrate and use that at a higher % - then if you are a bit heavy handed it's not so drastic


Any idea how to do that?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> What helps is to make a dilution of koolada or any strong concentrate and use that at a higher % - then if you are a bit heavy handed it's not so drastic


Thanks for the tip @method1, I will do the same with my menthol concentrate because I find it quite strong too. 
I have lots of PG to dilute with, can you recommend a starting dilution for Koolada and Menthol? Or should I just wing it to my taste?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

Greyz said:


> Thanks for the tip @method1, I will do the same with my menthol concentrate because I find it quite strong too.
> I have lots of PG to dilute with, can you recommend a starting dilution for Koolada and Menthol? Or should I just wing it to my taste?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Depends what % of each you usually use.. if it's 0.5% of menthol for eg, you'd use 5% at a 10% dilution, or 2.5% at 20% etc.
Just make a dilution that suits your style and makes life a bit easier.


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> Depends what % of each you usually use.. if it's 0.5% of menthol for eg, you'd use 5% at a 10% dilution, or 2.5% at 20% etc.
> Just make a dilution that suits your style and makes life a bit easier.


I have been unsuccessful in my attempts to use menthol or koolada. I am aiming for a slight cooling effect from the koolada, instead even at 0.5% its overpowering. 
So I'm correct 5% at 10% means 0.5ml Koolada mixed with 9.5ml of PG? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

So just having a bit of a read through this thread has made me want to try the DIY clone juice route... Sounds fun, interesting and perhaps a bit cheaper than purchasing local juices (although that will probably happen still regardless).


----------



## Greyz

PsyCLown said:


> So just having a bit of a read through this thread has made me want to try the DIY clone juice route... Sounds fun, interesting and perhaps a bit cheaper than purchasing local juices (although that will probably happen still regardless).


I still buy a few local juices as I just can't be without them and wouldn't clone a local juice. Although when it comes to Strawberry a day cream vapes all gloves are off. No one can claim rights to that it's fair game  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown

So browsing that e-liquid recipe site has made me wonder, quite a few of the recipe's I took a look at, the flavours had warning and seemed to contain acetoin and/or acetyl propionyl which seem to be extremely similar to diacetyl which is not good for you.

I had assumed that all of the reputable manufacturers of juices and flavours had stopped producing items with that stuff and you'd only get it in the cheaper, nasty juices ... Although is that so? Do some of our local juices contain these substances?


----------



## Mike

PsyCLown said:


> similar to diacetyl which is not good for you.



Can you back that up? There are very few conclusive studies on the topic and it's largely misunderstood by the public.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PsyCLown

Mike said:


> Can you back that up? There are very few conclusive studies on the topic and it's largely misunderstood by the public.


To be honest I just did a quick Google search after seeing those warning labels and stumbled upon this article: http://thecleanvape.com/diacetyl-acetyl-propionyl-and-acetoin/

So how bad are acetoin and acetyl propionyl? Is it really just diacetyl you want to avoid? Is there any reason to be concerned?

EDIT: Although I think I am going off topic now, perhaps I should create another thread?


----------



## theyettie

Greyz said:


> That does sound nice, do have the percentages by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Hey bud. 
My recipe is:
Tfa blueberry 3%
Tfa strawberry ripe 8%
Tfa koolada 1%
Tfa watermelon 11%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

Je


theyettie said:


> Hey bud.
> My recipe is:
> Tfa blueberry 3%
> Tfa strawberry ripe 8%
> Tfa koolada 1%
> Tfa watermelon 11%


Hey there,would u suggest Blueberry Candy or Blueberry wild?


----------



## theyettie

Slick said:


> Je
> 
> Hey there,would u suggest Blueberry Candy or Blueberry wild?



Sorry, TFA Blueberry extra. The last 200ml I made was without blueberry (was finished) and the juice came out wonderful!!! There's something magical that happens between the strawberry and the watermelon...


----------



## Slick

theyettie said:


> Sorry, TFA Blueberry extra. The last 200ml I made was without blueberry (was finished) and the juice came out wonderful!!! There's something magical that happens between the strawberry and the watermelon...


I'm looking for a Blueberry to use in this recipe as well as in a desert or creamy recipe,would u still suggest TFA blueberry extra or shud I go Blueberry wild?


----------



## theyettie

I'd go Blueberry extra, but that's just me. Just be careful with other Blueberry's, I bought a local company's blueberry flavour once and it was horrible, it ruined two batches of my "go to" recipes. I learnt the hard way, use the trusted companies here. TFA, Flavour Art, Flavour West, Inawera and the like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

I must check what blueberry I have at home, seem to think it is TFA but it smells like stinky feet. Tested at 3% it was ok, think it will be better at a lower percentage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theyettie

moonunit said:


> I must check what blueberry I have at home, seem to think it is TFA but it smells like stinky feet. Tested at 3% it was ok, think it will be better at a lower percentage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Blueberry has a very pungent smell and taste IMO, so I use it with much respect.

Side note all, I'm on the cusp of creating the perfect Red Bull juice (don't know how many successful attempts there have been).

I've got a batch of six finalists that I'm fine tuning, all six are close, but I want it PERFECT!! I'll sell the recipe to the highest bidder...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

